# Track Finally Done



## sd624 (Feb 14, 2009)

Well my track is done and I a big thanks to HT and HOSlotCarracing.com. I haven't post much here but have read TONS on how to do things.

Here a link to some pics and two time lapse videos of the build and a vid of a car running.



Thanks again guys!

Steve


----------



## sd624 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry heres the link

http://www.angelfire.com/mi2/fpp/slotcar2.htm


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Steve,
That's gotta be the absolute slickest 4x8 layout I've ever seen!

Rich :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah, that is slick. :thumbsup:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

very nice track


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Very Nice indeed


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Great job. Looks very clean and neat and well crafted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Nicely done, not your normal looking 4X8. Way to think from not the norm.:thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Nicely done! I hope to get mine that finished someday soon.


----------



## sd624 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks a ton guys!!! The boy and I had a great time building it! It was almost as much fun as racing on it. I think our next project is going to be a drag strip out of MDF. 

Thanks again!
Steve


----------



## Heater (May 26, 2008)

Great looking track Steve. You will get many hours of enjoyment on that track.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice track. Looks to be a variant of the one I am building.

Also what kind of car were you running in the video that was nailing those 2.2 sec laps?


----------



## sd624 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yup pretty close Phishead. My brother built the same track your building. It's fun to run on and a real fast layout without the sss in the center section.

It's a Wizzard storm. Damn thing is fast the track record is 1.968.

Steve


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice Track. You got the 4 Way Split and Internatioanl sets I see? I have the ame 8 cars I see on your bottom shelf. LOL Nice Job on the track!


----------



## sd624 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yup off of ebay 110 for the 4 way and 99 for int. It's the best deal going!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looker! Thanks for the videos too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice! Clean looking build and well done! I really like the keyboard drawer right there for easy access.


----------

